# Middle School Basketball



## icassell (Nov 14, 2009)

Canon 7D
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 @ 50mm
1/500 sec @ f/2.8
ISO 2000 Available light


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool shot.  Faces tell you they are really into it.

Long hair and sloppy socks kinda reminds of Pete Maravich.


----------



## icassell (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, it was a fun game.  My son played (not in this pic) and they did well.  I wanted to see how the 7D handled a higher ISO and I think it did OK (my 30D would have been much noisier)


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 15, 2009)

How is the 7D?
It's worlds cheaper than the 5d mark II and I read it takes HD video too.


----------



## icassell (Nov 15, 2009)

TheCoolerKing said:


> How is the 7D?
> It's worlds cheaper than the 5d mark II and I read it takes HD video too.



Well, I love it BUT ...

There are several links here discussing pluses and minuses ... the jury is still out for many.

It is very much cheaper than the 5D Mk II, but it is a very different camera.  It is a crop sensor and not FF. The HD video is nice, but there are nice HD video cameras out on the market if that is your primary interest.  I like it for the high ISO capibility, fast response, excellent AF, color metering, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 21, 2009)

hey, out of curiosity, if you stand under the basket or on the side, do you hae to zoom much more than 50mm?  The reason I ask is the i want to go shoot a basketball tournament soon and the only fast lens I have is the 35mm f1.8.  The rest are slow lens and the light in the gym don't look promising.


----------



## icassell (Nov 21, 2009)

I was sitting on the bleachers mid-court (and moving around).  The first time I went, I brought my 100-300.  That was TOO long.  This time, I used my 50-150 and shot a lot at 50 (this image is at 50mm).  35 might be a bit wide, but might work fine for some mid-court shots (or crops for down-court).


----------



## maoparungao (Nov 24, 2009)

Use the 50mm if you are under the basket and use an 85 mm if you are on the side of the basket. A 35mm would only create unwanted space in your frame. By the way, this is on the assumption that your lens opening should be 1.4.


----------



## peski (Dec 5, 2009)

Good timing on this post as I was going to ask about setting for shooting indoor track at the local college....thanks...


----------

